# EU Labeling Regulations



## Lindy (Mar 26, 2013)

In Europe cosmetic laws are quite stringent and there are changes coming in July.

Until then I would recommend taking a look at THIS.  

For those of you just starting in Europe you will need to have a Safety Assessment for your products and that does include soap.  Not just CP but M&P as well.  You also need to look at the Food Imitation regulations which means that you cannot make a product that resembles food which of course includes cupcakes & cakes.  This is something you will need to discuss with your Safety Assessor.


----------

